# Omg !!!!!!!



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

As the title says OMG !!!!! Is the usual responce we get when others see the size of Ozzy now..lol.he really is a very big boy indeed, and Sue was struggling to hold him up for this pic............best wishes......Chris.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_wow unbelievable how big he is, such gorgeous colour to._


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

OMG !! Precisely he is magnificent, how beautiful


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> _wow unbelievable how big he is, such gorgeous colour to._


LOL, Hi Collie hon, Ozzy is about 20lb now and he is not even 15 months old yet , Maine Coon breeders have all told me that they are like the Ragdoll breed and can take up to 4yrs of age to fully mature , god help us if he gets any bigger lol....but he is such a gentle giant, ( just as well i guess )....thx for the comments,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Chris.....


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

I have to say I _love_ Ozzy - he is stunning


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

what a lovely boy. i'm building my muscles up for the supreme, i hope my cuddle is still on


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Of course............


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

so very handsome


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

awwwwwwwwwwwww stunning yep he is gonna be a big one


----------



## staffy112 (Oct 30, 2011)

What lovely colours - I have a boy who is very similar in colours but hate to admit it not quite so vibrant


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

are either of his parents big chris?


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Ozzy is one big handsome boy :001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## Anca (Aug 27, 2011)

A very BIG OMG! Wwooow! BEAUTIFUL


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

jenny armour said:


> are either of his parents big chris?


Hi Jen, both Ozzy'd mom and dad were of a good size but hes outgrown both of them , but his dad had very big bone structure and Ozzy has inherited that from him............Chris.


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

OMG indeed wow,he's a stunning boy


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2011)

He is stunning


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I keep telling you Chris, stop pretending that's a cat - we all know it's a lion 
Ozzy really is the most gorgeous boy :001_wub:


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

OMG that is a big big cat. he's beautiful. I get OMG with my dog because he's massive so i know what you mean!


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

lymorelynn said:


> I keep telling you Chris, stop pretending that's a cat - we all know it's a lion
> Ozzy really is the most gorgeous boy :001_wub:


Hahahahaha, Lynn when we took him for his booster jab the vet said the same thing.....they couldnt weigh him on the cat scales they had to put him on the dog ones lol.....


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Whoever said that Lions and Tigers don't get along didn't have a clue !!!!! Ozzy loves his Tiger friend lol.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

My Grandaughter has a tiger like that and I know how big it is


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

He is just as beautiful in the flesh too - couldn't believe how big he was when I met him.


----------



## ab22 (Aug 27, 2011)

i think i love those little paws


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

ok Raggs clearly that is too much cat for you, i will take him if i have to :lol:


----------



## Anca (Aug 27, 2011)

raggs said:


> Whoever said that Lions and Tigers don't get along didn't have a clue !!!!! Ozzy loves his Tiger friend lol.


OMG from me again! He's amazing, and look, he's almost as big as the tiger friend


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

OMG!!!! He really is big, And very Handsome too:001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

raggie doll said:


> ok Raggs clearly that is too much cat for you, i will take him if i have to :lol:


Hi Raggie, im afraid there a bit of a long queue lol


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

raggs said:


> Hi Raggie, im afraid there a bit of a long queue lol


Ah but are they as insane as I am lol


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Gorgeous !!!!!:thumbup::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

raggs said:


> Hahahahaha, Lynn when we took him for his booster jab the vet said the same thing.....they couldnt weigh him on the cat scales they had to put him on the dog ones lol.....


that sounds familiar my raffles had to be weighed on the dog scales too


----------



## nutmeg (Sep 13, 2009)

Beautiful, he really is stunning x


----------

